# Ft Pickens sheepies?



## Fritzguye (Feb 16, 2020)

Just checking to see what the sheepies action is on ft Pickens. Family is in town and they’re avid fishers and we had a lot of fun there last year


----------



## Fritzguye (Feb 16, 2020)

So since I've heard no replies either here or on facebook I will assume the action is good and those in the know want to keep that fact hush hush lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

march + fiddler crabs @ gulf breeze bait and tackle + ft Pickens = success.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Sometimes on the forum the sheepshead bite can be like Fight Club. :thumbsup: Weather permitting I hope to get my 7 year old out this weekend and look for some, I'll let you know if we have any luck. :shifty:


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Didn't see a lot of people out there today. Bite was slow in all the areas we tried . Caught one keeper sheepshead, some undersized mangroves, and a redfish. Fished a lot of pilings, the jetty, a couple wrecks... just didn't find the bite today.


----------

